# Rashad Evans: "There are many holes in Chuck's game"



## betii (Feb 1, 2008)

New interview with Rashad Evans. He talks about his win over Chuck, the criticism he's received about his celebration and his title challenge with Griffin.



> *http://www.fighthype.com/pages/content3428.html*
> 
> On his fight with Liddell...
> 
> ...


A lot more in the full interview:

*http://www.fighthype.com/pages/content3428.html*


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't recall people criticizing him for his celebration after the fight?


----------



## Chipper (May 22, 2008)

"If you think about it, it’s like this, I’m not a white dude. My fighting style, that’s not how I move and they’re mad at me because I’m black. I got soul or rhythm or whatever you want to call it, but that’s just how I get down."

I hate Rashad Evans


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Chipper said:


> "If you think about it, it’s like this, I’m not a white dude. My fighting style, that’s not how I move and they’re mad at me because I’m black. I got soul or rhythm or whatever you want to call it, but that’s just how I get down."
> 
> I hate Rashad Evans


Yeah, I lost all respect for him with a comment like that.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> I don't recall people criticizing him for his celebration after the fight?


 I remember some whining about his head movement during the fight but nothing about what he did after the win. I don't even remember what he did. Did he kiss a white woman or something? Because that is simply unacceptable in this day and age.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

> "If you think about it, it’s like this, I’m not a white dude. My fighting style, that’s not how I move and they’re mad at me because I’m black. I got soul or rhythm or whatever you want to call it, but that’s just how I get down."


Wow. Unless this is taken out of context (as in a joke) then I really really don't like Rashad anymore. He was already kind of annoying trying to pull the racism thing on Tito too but now this? Seems like the only person who can't get over the fact that Rashad is black is Rashad himself.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

I like fighters for who they are and what they have accomplished etc, i actually liked Evans but since now he has played the "because im black" card i am now a "hater".
Anderson Silva has never had such issues even before he was the monster he is now he has been well liked by MMA fans because of his skill/heart and nobility, Rashad Evans is a dick.
There are plenty of multi national, multi religious etc fighters on the Roster and some get critisim some dont but Rashad Evans is an ass because he gets about some opinions on his nipple twisting and running around the octagon.
Rashad Evans needs to take a good look at himself and wonder why some people think he is an ass.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Evo said:


> Wow. Unless this is taken out of context (as in a joke) then I really really don't like Rashad anymore. He was already kind of annoying trying to pull the racism thing on Tito too but now this? Seems like the only person who can't get over the fact that Rashad is black is Rashad himself.


Ever noticed it is often minorities who make the most racist comments? While those who may be of no color have been "conditioned" not to even mention anything about having pride in their Anglo Saxon heritage. Strange.:confused03:


----------



## Zarlok (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't think a guy who got dominated by another guy with "many holes in his game" for the vast majority of the fight should really be throwing any stones. Heh.

I'd also like to give props today to Anthony Johnson and A. Silva, perhaps the only talented black UFC fighters worthy of any respect after this racist piece of trash Rashad's true colors emerge.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Of course Rashad, we are mad at you because you are black....


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

The whole "the like to bag on me cause I'm black" is just stupid. 

I won't go so extreme as to say I hate him now, cause that's just stupid. I gained a lot of respect for him in that fight and that doesn't go away because of one comment.

Zarlok, are you saying that he got completely dominated up until the KO? Cause that just isnt' how it went down in my eyes...


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> The whole "the like to bag on me cause I'm black" is just stupid.
> 
> I won't go so extreme as to say I hate him now, cause that's just stupid. I gained a lot of respect for him in that fight and that doesn't go away because of one comment.
> 
> Zarlok, are you saying that he got completely dominated up until the KO? * Cause that just isnt' how it went down in my eyes...*


mine neither....chuck won round 1 by pushing forward and landing a few shots...but rashad was definitely landing cleaner strikes in round 2


----------



## Zarlok (Jul 8, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> The whole "the like to bag on me cause I'm black" is just stupid.
> 
> I won't go so extreme as to say I hate him now, cause that's just stupid. I gained a lot of respect for him in that fight and that doesn't go away because of one comment.
> 
> Zarlok, are you saying that he got completely dominated up until the KO? Cause that just isnt' how it went down in my eyes...


Then you need to get your eyes' checked. He lost every exchange in the entire fight, and when he wasn't busy losing exchanges he was running away.


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

Rewatch* 

I couldn't remember anything that Rashad did. I went back for a rewatch and he did next to nothing, he really just sat there like not much had happened :dunno:

I think Rashad is great. I don't see why people are upset with him for saying that he's black man, and they've got rhythm. I won't argue that. I'll be cheering for him against Forrest.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I actually dig Rashad more for his 'cocky showboating'. When they announced his name and he came to the center of the ring and hit a pose, I was like this guy is amazing. He just dances and smiles in the ring and I love it. I'm glad he's starting to reach his potential, as I was one of those who was pissed that he just wasn't getting better.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll be cheering for Forrest in that next fight. He has won the hearts and minds of fans without making comments about race. I'm not taking anything away from Rashad, he clocked Chuck clean, and should be given that credit. But Forrest is one of the most exciting fighters to watch and earns his wins in hardcore fashion.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Evo said:


> Wow. Unless this is taken out of context (as in a joke) then I really really don't like Rashad anymore. He was already kind of annoying trying to pull the racism thing on Tito too but now this? Seems like the only person who can't get over the fact that Rashad is black is Rashad himself.


So true! I was really surprised at that comment! I never heard any bitching about the way he celebrated, either, making it sound odd to me.

I wish people would realize that making comments like this is what makes racism exist. The thought had probably not crossed msot peoples minds, until he said that.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Ladies and Gentleman Your NEW UFC Light heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I think there were more boos than cheers after he KO'd Chuck? I'm not sure, the whole thing is a blur to me. Obviously people were hoping for a different outcome and were upset when they saw their boy get killed.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

> If you think about it, it’s like this, I’m not a white dude. My fighting style, that’s not how I move and *they’re mad at me because I’m black*. I got soul or rhythm or whatever you want to call it, but that’s just how I get down


They're mad at you because you're a show boating dick that plays a race card when people don't like something you do.

Here is an example of showboating taken from the same interview:


> *After he hit me, I was like, 'Ah man, that’s it?'* I knew I could take the power of his punch. When he cracked me, I was kind of circling and he dropped the right hand right on my chin and I was like, *'Man, that’s it?'*"


That's showboating. You could easily have said "I was never in trouble", "He didn't land anything good on me"

But no. You want to point out that the KO king of the UFC hit you with everything he had and you were shocked that it was so weak. No doubt because you are so rock hard, Rashad.

I can't wait for this guy to disappear.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Apecity said:


> I wish people would realize that making comments like this is what makes racism exist.


Exactly! Well said.:thumbsup: Rep'd!


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

he had some good points until he brought the race card out. Unreal. He lost any bit of respect I may of had for him. To drop that stupid ass comment... f him. Someone PLEASE take this MO FO out!


----------



## Zarlok (Jul 8, 2008)

Rated said:


> I think there were more boos than cheers after he KO'd Chuck? I'm not sure, the whole thing is a blur to me. Obviously people were hoping for a different outcome and were upset when they saw their boy get killed.


I'd have booed too, but only due to the constant running of Rashad, that was one of the worst main events I've seen in some time.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

This is thread is hilarious.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Rashad reminds me sooooo much of Cuba Goodings character in Jerry McGuire, him and his wife must have studied that film everyday because thats exactly how I perceive his demeanor, and it pisses me off.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Warchild said:


> Rashad reminds me sooooo much of Cuba Goodings character in Jerry McGuire, him and his wife must have studied that film everyday because thats exactly how I perceive his demeanor, and it pisses me off.


 So, the most genuine and straightforward character from the movie is the one you hate? Must be because he's black. :thumb02:


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> They're mad at you because you're a show boating dick that plays a race card when people don't like something you do.
> 
> Here is an example of showboating taken from the same interview:
> 
> ...



First of all, that quote couldve been taken out of context. If the interviewer was asking rashad in detail about the fight, maybe he was being honest and saying that he didnt think chuck hit as hard as he thought. There is nothing wrong with that. He didnt belittle chuck or any other fighter in any of his interviews, not even when he had his feud with tito. 

And when did he showboat after the fight? he celebrated for maybe a couple of seconds then maintainted his composure... he looked like a champion to me.

fyi - I was a rashad hater, till after this fight with chuck. I gained a lot of respect for him and he's def going to be hard to beat for anyone.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

What a pathetic, pathetic comment to make.. And Chuck didn't land anything of real power on him anyways, and never hit him flush. So to brag like that is stupid, you KO'd chuck isn't that enough? 

Why he has to try and bring rasicm and taunt Chuck more is beyond me.

I've never been a huge ran of Rashad, but after that fight i was quite excited to see him fight again, but now, guys an idiot, and i hope Forrest destroys him.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

He wont beat Forrest, all im going to say.

He isnt going to catch Forrest with his hands down, and i really cant say who has the better striking personally id pick Forrest. Forrest is more dynamic with his striking, clinching and definitly ground game. he wont outword Forrest either. Unless he can manage to lay n pray for 5 rounds he isnt beating Forrest IMO.


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

All you complaining about Rashad's "showboating" and "racism" need to lighten the hell up. Everyone fights different, everyone celebrates victories different. That just happens to be the way Rashad moves when he fights, and that weird movement he did after the fight where he's walking back, holding his tits, I don't know what the heck it was but it was funny as hell.

Instead of criticizing Rashad's head movement and calling it showboating, you should be criticizing Chuck's lack of head movement and getting KTFO'ed the way he did. I was never a fan of Rashad but after watching the countdown I jumped on the bandwagon.

We need a real black man in the UFC, not Rampage's fake ass chain and his annoying howl.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i wish forest beats him to the oblivion


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I actually agree with Rashad. He has been accused of showboating many times before, and I do think its mostly because his cultural background is different. He's dead-on about Chuck running around the ring screaming like a maniac after his KO's, but Rashad gets called a showboater for literally just doing a little dance after his win. I don't think its that people are racist against him, but I do think a lot of white people don't "get" black culture and jump to the conclusion that his little dances and stuff are somehow very insulting to his opponent, moreso than anyone else's celebrations.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, i totally think Rashad has such an iron face that he can simply laugh at Chuck's best shots. I mean, ofCOURSE those shots he shrugged off landed just how Chuck would have liked, and in *no way* were less than perfectly timed and aimed with full power.

I guess everyone else Chuck has KOed simply has an inferior ability to take a shot....probably because they're white, except for Vernon, as he's a disgrace to the brotherhood!

*raises fist*


----------



## Zarlok (Jul 8, 2008)

HexRei said:


> I actually agree with Rashad. He has been accused of showboating many times before, and I do think its mostly because his cultural background is different. He's dead-on about Chuck running around the ring screaming like a maniac after his KO's, but Rashad gets called a showboater for literally just doing a little dance after his win. I don't think its that people are racist against him, but I do think a lot of white people don't "get" black culture and jump to the conclusion that his little dances and stuff are somehow very insulting to his opponent, moreso than anyone else's celebrations.


Uhh, actually, the general consensus is no one knows what the hell Rashad is talking about, since no one was complaining about him "showboating" with a silly dance. He's invented a bogus situation, and then even played the race card after his complete fabrication of reality.

That tired ass race card isn't going to give him any more fans, and I just don't think a lot of black people "get" it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Zarlok said:


> Uhh, actually, the general consensus is no one knows what the hell Rashad is talking about, since no one was complaining about him "showboating" with a silly dance.


There were at least half a dozen people complaining about it in the bar I watched it at. I think they were mostly just bitter Chuck fans that felt like they had been symbolically KO'ed as well, because they are also fat aging white guys and he was their hero.



Flak said:


> I guess everyone else Chuck has KOed simply has an inferior ability to take a shot....probably because they're white, except for Vernon, as he's a disgrace to the brotherhood!


Or perhaps Chuck just doesn't have the power he once did.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I actually agree with Rashad. He has been accused of showboating many times before, and I do think its mostly because his cultural background is different. He's dead-on about Chuck running around the ring screaming like a maniac after his KO's, but Rashad gets called a showboater for literally just doing a little dance after his win. I don't think its that people are racist against him, but I do think a lot of white people don't "get" black culture and jump to the conclusion that his little dances and stuff are somehow very insulting to his opponent, moreso than anyone else's celebrations.


I don't agree that this is a culture gap issue.

Their are other black fighters in the UFC that don't have the aura of arrogance Rashad has when he celebrates victory.
Anderson Silva dances when he wins. I wouldn't call what he does disrespectful.

If a black guy doesn't like Chuck running around the ring screaming when he wins, would you attribute that to a cultural gap? Like, it only bothers black people because Chuck is white?
Of course not.

Rashad doesn't realize he's a showboat because he is that self-absorbed. And I imagine his fans don't see it for the most-part because they are emotionally invested in him as a fighter.

But the fact is, he comes off as quite arrogant. It's DEFINITELY not a white/black thing. Some people just hate arrogant antics after a fight such as:

James Irvin's "cowboy pistol thing"
Brock Lesnar riding Heath Herring like a horse, and pointing and laughing in his face.
Tito's "digging the grave" thing he does when he wins.

And I still stand by the fact that if someone asks you how hard your opponent hit you, there are several more humble responses than "Ah man... Was that it?"

Dude's a showboat. Black or white. Love him or hate him.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> I don't agree that this is a culture gap issue.
> 
> Their are other black fighters in the UFC that don't have the aura of arrogance Rashad has when he celebrates victory.
> Anderson Silva dances when he wins. I wouldn't call what he does disrespectful.
> ...


Wait, Zarlok was just telling me the consensus was that Rashad DIDNT showboat after that fight... You dare disagree with the consensus!!?!??


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

I really really really dont even consider Andersons "dance" anything close to showboating. Its more of a celebrationg towards Muay Thai tradition.


oops unless u mean that guitar strumming thing lol


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Wait, Zarlok was just telling me the consensus was that Rashad DIDNT showboat after that fight... You dare disagree with the consensus!!?!??


Yeah, I disagree with the consensus. lol.

Maybe showboating is too strong or maybe even a misleading term. I suppose I'm going to stick with an "aura of arrogance" from now on...

It could be made into a Disney movie after Rashad retires:
"Rashad Evans and his Aura of Arrogance"

:thumb02:


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> I don't agree that this is a culture gap issue.
> 
> Their are other black fighters in the UFC that don't have the aura of arrogance Rashad has when he celebrates victory.
> Anderson Silva dances when he wins. I wouldn't call what he does disrespectful.
> ...


Excellent points. Repped. Your examples were good ones. People just don't like showboating. Even an opponent who gets beat down deserves some respect for getting in the Octagon in the first place. Except Gabe R. of course.


----------



## Chipper (May 22, 2008)

Toro said:


> We need a real black man in the UFC, not Rampage's fake ass chain and his annoying howl.


F U HO!


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Dec 31, 2006)

I just want to say, a lot of people on this forum need to chill out. I see people claiming Rashad is a "Piece of Trash" now after reading this, way too go overboard people. Just because you may not see the racism he describes doesnt mean it doesnt exist. The Ice Man has many many white trash fans now. Many are ignorant and racist, dont know anything about MMA.

I'm going to use my experience watching the fight as an example. My friends and myself watched the fight at a bar in the town over, this was the town we went to highschool in many years ago so we recognized alot of the people there. During the fight there were endless boos for Rashad, some jackasses actually had 90% of the bar chanting "CHUCK CHUCK CHUCK". Unless these people have dramatically changed, they are racist just as they were years back when I went to school with and knew them.

I have heard numerous racist comments about Rashad Evans before he even fought Chuck, coming from his fight with Tito. The Tito fight had a lot of people from around here out saying some stupid racists comments. They werent "I HATE RASHAD CAUSE HE IS BLACK" They were more subtle like "Rashad sucks, Tito totally won that fight, that 'old racist word'.."

Oh did I mention we are from Rashads announced home town, where I thought the majority would be supporting him?

My point being. Sorry if It sounds like I am trying to Justify Rashads Actions, but just because some people are lucky enough to not witness the more ignorant people of this world does not mean they dont exist and arent criticizing.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

TheNamesNelson said:


> I just want to say, a lot of people on this forum need to chill out. I see people claiming Rashad is a "Piece of Trash" now after reading this, way too go overboard people. Just because you may not see the racism he describes doesnt mean it doesnt exist. The Ice Man has many many white trash fans now. Many are ignorant and racist, dont know anything about MMA.
> 
> I'm going to use my experience watching the fight as an example. My friends and myself watched the fight at a bar in the town over, this was the town we went to highschool in many years ago so we recognized alot of the people there. During the fight there were endless boos for Rashad, some jackasses actually had 90% of the bar chanting "CHUCK CHUCK CHUCK". Unless these people have dramatically changed, they are racist just as they were years back when I went to school with and knew them.
> 
> ...


Just so you know, everyone on this board isn't as sheltered as you might think.

I HAVE seen racism. And it is not booing the opponent of Chuck Liddell or Tito Ortiz. Those guys are extremely popular fighters and have huge fan bases. Hence, a lot of people will root for them against a newcomer / relative unknown.

Please don't add fuel to this fire by trying to justify that a guy that makes six figures in a single night is a victim of racism.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

TheNamesNelson said:


> I just want to say, a lot of people on this forum need to chill out. I see people claiming Rashad is a "Piece of Trash" now after reading this, way too go overboard people. Just because you may not see the racism he describes doesnt mean it doesnt exist. The Ice Man has many many white trash fans now. Many are ignorant and racist, dont know anything about MMA.
> 
> I'm going to use my experience watching the fight as an example. My friends and myself watched the fight at a bar in the town over, this was the town we went to highschool in many years ago so we recognized alot of the people there. During the fight there were endless boos for Rashad, some jackasses actually had 90% of the bar chanting "CHUCK CHUCK CHUCK". Unless these people have dramatically changed, they are racist just as they were years back when I went to school with and knew them.
> 
> ...


No one is denying that racism exists. The fact here is that Rashad introduced it to this interview when he said the following:

"If you think about it, it’s like this, I’m not a white dude. My fighting style, that’s not how I move and they’re mad at me because I’m black. I got soul or rhythm or whatever you want to call it, but that’s just how I get down."


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

I dont understand why Rashad didnt just rush in and demolish Liddell earlier in the fight if his punches were nothing??!!
Ok Rashad you have the best chin in the LHW division and perhaps you should let fighters like Thiago Silva hit it clean so you can prove it....dick.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> Just so you know, everyone on this board isn't as sheltered as you might think.
> 
> I HAVE seen racism. And it is not booing the opponent of Chuck Liddell or Tito Ortiz. Those guys are extremely popular fighters and have huge fan bases. Hence, a lot of people will root for them against a newcomer / relative unknown.
> 
> Please don't add fuel to this fire by trying to justify that a guy that makes six figures in a single night is a victim of racism.


I don't see what how much $$ he makes has to do with whether he is a victim of racism. Also, its worth pointing out that Rashad didn't use the word racism. You can have cultural misunderstandings without having to situate one person as a victim and the other a perpetrator of racism.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

I think we are all kidding ourselves if we think race has zero to do with a fighter's popularity and how the crowd reacts. No, race is not the only issue here, but in the fight game, crowds usually cheer for the guy they can relate to, in most cases that means the guy they look like. 

It applies to every race too. For instance, when Felix Trinidad has a boxing match, you'd think the fight was being held in Puerto Rico.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I don't see what how much $$ he makes has to do with whether he is a victim of racism. Also, its worth pointing out that Rashad didn't use the word racism. You can have cultural misunderstandings without having to situate one person as a victim and the other a perpetrator of racism.


Yep. Regardless of what motivates it, posters here are being much harsher toward Evans for these comments than any stretch of the imagination would call for.

His comments about punching power more likely come from the psychological aspect of dealing with the mystique behind Liddell's power than it does trying to put him down.

His comments about cultural differences being behind how some people perceive him may or may not be accurate, but they clearly aren't racist or accusing people of racism.

This is why this thread is hilarious.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

jasvll said:


> So, the most genuine and straightforward character from the movie is the one you hate? Must be because he's black. :thumb02:


No, Cubas character was great and funny, but he was a character, nothing more. If a professional athlete acted like that in a particular sport, they too would receive redicule. His flashy little shoulder shake and lazy legs doesn't impress me, it makes me want him to get KTFO. Has nothing to do with race, any athlete that acts like that is undeserving of respect.


----------



## Gee (Oct 21, 2007)

Chuck has been around a lot longer than Rashad and has more fans. Many expected Rashad to get knocked out..it's what the Ice Man does!

Then, when Chuck goes stiff everyone is just so suprised and a few probably do start to hate on Rashad, their idol just got a taste of his own medicine!

This is where the show boating comments probably stem from too. Chucks fans probably felt there should of been some more respect after knocking out a legend, but I bet there would of been plenty of cheers if the tables were turned and Chuck was doing his usual running around the ring victory dance.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

HexRei said:


> I don't see what how much $$ he makes has to do with whether he is a victim of racism. Also, its worth pointing out that Rashad didn't use the word racism. You can have cultural misunderstandings without having to situate one person as a victim and the other a perpetrator of racism.


You mention some very valid and thought provoking points. You made me stop and think. I just wish race wouldn't come up so often. Repped.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I don't see what how much $$ he makes has to do with whether he is a victim of racism. Also, its worth pointing out that *Rashad didn't use the word racism*. You can have cultural misunderstandings without having to situate one person as a victim and the other a perpetrator of racism.


What was the quote then?...


> ...they’re mad at me because I’m black


Sounds like he's accusing somebody of perpetrating racism against him to me.

In my opinion and experience, being handicapped because of your skin color is being a victim of racism. Or being denied an opportunity because of your skin color or ethnic lineage is racism.

Making six figures in a night: More than most of the people hating on him make in a year (white or black), no doors are closed to Rashad because of the color of his skin.

Edit: However, your point remains valid and I couldn't agree more!


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Warchild said:


> No, Cubas character was great and funny, but he was a character, nothing more. If a professional athlete acted like that in a particular sport, they too would receive redicule. His flashy little shoulder shake and lazy legs doesn't impress me, it makes me want him to get KTFO. Has nothing to do with race, any athlete that acts like that is undeserving of respect.


I was just kidding.

It is interesting that despite the showboating, the character was Maguire's conscience throughout the film and was the only client that kept his word and understood loyalty.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

The celebration after a win is fine, as long as it's not directed towards putting down the opponent. It's more the showboating during the fight that kills me.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

jasvll said:


> I remember some whining about his head movement during the fight but nothing about what he did after the win. I don't even remember what he did. Did he kiss a white woman or something? Because that is simply unacceptable in this day and age.


lol. But really, he faked having a heart attack (grabbing his chest, looking shocked). He was just emoting what all the fans in the arena felt like :thumb02:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> I don't agree that this is a culture gap issue.
> 
> Their are other black fighters in the UFC that don't have the aura of arrogance Rashad has when he celebrates victory.
> Anderson Silva dances when he wins. I wouldn't call what he does disrespectful.
> ...


I'd think you would act a bit arrogant after you brutally KO'd the person who everyone else expected to brutally KO you. It is just a normal human reaction. Everyone keeps doubting him and he keeps proving them wrong.

Pulling the race card is lame but there is a lot of Rashad hate going on and it has been for awhile. Also, there were people claiming his victory celebration was showboating (maybe not in this forum).



Warchild said:


> The celebration after a win is fine, as long as it's not directed towards putting down the opponent. It's more the showboating during the fight that kills me.


Do you also hate Jason Miller, the Diaz brothers, Gomi, etc. then? If you do, then fair enough. If not, that's a double standard.

I personally think that Rashad just like using those awkward movements to confuse his opponent. Hell, I'd be confused with what the hell he was doing!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> What was the quote then?...
> 
> Sounds like he's accusing somebody of perpetrating racism against him to me.
> 
> In my opinion and experience, being handicapped because of your skin color is being a victim of racism. Or being denied an opportunity because of your skin color or ethnic lineage is racism.


Racism is also a loaded term and is difficult to use without people exploding with defensiveness and jumping to extremes (as evidenced by this thread, and probably the exact reason rashad didn't use the word).

It seemed clear to me that he was talking about black culture as opposed to white culture, not simply skin color. He didn't mean they were made at his black skin, he meant they were made because they come from a different background and misinterpret his actions. Black athletes do victory dances like this all the time in other sports, and white people get pissy about it sometimes too. It's just something that's more common and acceptable in black culture.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Rated said:


> I'd think you would act a bit arrogant after you brutally KO'd the person who everyone else expected to brutally KO you. It is just a normal human reaction. Everyone keeps doubting him and he keeps proving them wrong.
> 
> Pulling the race card is lame but there is a lot of Rashad hate going on and it has been for awhile. Also, there were people claiming his victory celebration was showboating (maybe not in this forum).
> 
> ...


I personally like guys like Fedor and Minotauro.

Humble fellows that take their victory and hold their opponents in high regards.

Some people like guys that are all flashy when they triumph. Great.

But just because people don't like Rashad... I don't think it's fair to say they don't like him simply because he's black.

I think Rampage's chains and howling thing is stupid. Not arrogant, just silly. Is that because I don't understand black people? lol.

And in the post you quoted, I listed three white guys that bug me when they win. Is that because I hate white people? lol.

And when I was rooting for Hendo against Palhares... Maybe I can't stand Brazillians either.

I mean really. If Chuck was getting booed one night and he responded with "They're just mad at me because I'm white." Would no one be taken aback?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

joppp said:


> lol. But really, he faked having a heart attack (grabbing his chest, looking shocked). He was just emoting what all the fans in the arena felt like :thumb02:


Oh, I remember that now. Guess there just aren't enough Sanford & Son fans in the UFC demographic. :dunno:
"This is the big one. Elizabeth, I'm comin to join ya..."


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Racism is also a loaded term and is difficult to use without people exploding with defensiveness and jumping to extremes (as evidenced by this thread, and probably the exact reason rashad didn't use the word).
> 
> It seemed clear to me that he was talking about black culture as opposed to white culture, not simply skin color. He didn't mean they were made at his black skin, he meant they were made because they come from a different background and misinterpret his actions. Black athletes do victory dances like this all the time in other sports, and white people get pissy about it sometimes too. It's just something that's more common and acceptable in black culture.


I see your point. And I agree for the most-part.

But I think that the real barriers here are sports cultures...

If you make a touchdown, you didn't have to knock out somebody's hero to get it. I think that has more to do with the post-fight hatred than anything. To see someone dancing over your hero's corpse just adds to it. lol

I didn't find Rashad's post-fight celebration to be THAT insulting (he has nothing on Brock, that's for sure). But I go back again to this "aura of arrogance" the guy possesses. He seems full of himself during interviews, before fights, during fights, after fights... lol.

You get the picture.

But I don't think it has anything to do with him being black. He's young, he's undefeated, and he may have a big ego because of it. Especially before this Chuck win, a lot of people thought that the latter two were undeserved. 

Now it's arguable, but coming off as arrogant can turn a lot of fans off.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

HexRei said:


> I actually agree with Rashad. He has been accused of showboating many times before, and I do think its mostly because his cultural background is different. He's dead-on about Chuck running around the ring screaming like a maniac after his KO's, but Rashad gets called a showboater for literally just doing a little dance after his win. I don't think its that people are racist against him, but I do think a lot of white people don't "get" black culture and jump to the conclusion that his little dances and stuff are somehow very insulting to his opponent, moreso than anyone else's celebrations.


Showboating and arrogance is a cultural thing? I've always had the most respect for respectful fighters with a sense of humility. Rashad doesn't fit the bill, or at least he tries his best not to appear to.

I thought he was cool in his post fight, and gained some respect for him. One step forward, two steps back I guess.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Oh, I remember that now. Guess there just aren't enough Sanford & Son fans in the UFC demographic. :dunno:
> "This is the big one. Elizabeth, I'm comin to join ya..."


LOL. You even got the name right. I had to go check that one. Perhaps that is the inside joke he and his crew were sharing? Good call.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

IDL said:


> Showboating and arrogance is a cultural thing?


The endzone dance is performed largely by black players, is what I mean.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Yea i think people are overreacting which kind of support Rashard.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Buckingham said:


> Yea i think people are overreacting *which kind of support Rashard*.


How's that?

You don't think the reaction might have something to do with a very popular 4-1 favorite getting knocked out in his latest bout?

If ANY wrestler not particularly known for his striking had knocked Chuck out that night, the backlash would have been the same or worse.

People don't like being wrong: A lot of them were.

People don't like losing bets: A lot of them did.

People don't like seeing their heroes getting KTFO'd in devastating fashion: A lot of them did.

There are a lot more likely reasons that people are hating on Rashad at this point other than the fact that he is black.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> How's that?
> 
> You don't think the reaction might have something to do with a very popular 4-1 favorite getting knocked out in his latest bout?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

God I hate black people because of Rashad Evans beating Chuck Liddell.























OBVIOUSLY I'M JOKING.

While I find most of what Rashad said to be true, him saying "that's it?" to Chuck's punch which clearly didn't full connect is pretty cocky.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> I personally like guys like Fedor and Minotauro.
> 
> Humble fellows that take their victory and hold their opponents in high regards.
> 
> ...


You misunderstood me. I never claimed that the hate for Rashad was due to racism, I was just stating that there was a lot of hate towards him (for whatever reason) and he just felt compelled to give his own opinion as to why there was. Like some of the hate is pretty injust.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Rated said:


> You misunderstood me. I never claimed that the hate for Rashad was due to racism, I was just stating that there was a lot of hate towards him (for whatever reason) and he just felt compelled to give his own opinion as to why there was. Like some of the hate is pretty injust.


lol.

My bad. I get what you're saying now.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

The day that Rashad gets brutally knocked out will be the best day in UFC


----------



## yellow_fever (Aug 9, 2008)

I think Rashad is a bit sensitive, I dont think he's taking the hate too well, hence why he makes these comments... 

He's a good fighter who could be marketable I think...

I know a lot of people thought he was being a douche dancing to chuck's music, but I thought it was kind of funny... I have never seen anyone dance to someone else's entrance music... I think that threw chuck off a bit too.....


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> How's that?
> 
> You don't think the reaction might have something to do with a very popular 4-1 favorite getting knocked out in his latest bout?
> 
> ...


I can't remember the Chuck/Keith fight. I know it was a lot more boring. Did people booed like Evans? I also notice complaining with other fighers like Rampage, and even Anderson who people seem to fall back.
Never really read or heard anybody complaining about Chuck mad man scream, or GSP beatstreet break dancing(all of which don't bother me). Brock did catch some heat on the forums in his last bout but i think that had more to do with the whole wwf thing. I know at the bar nobody complained.


I don't have a problem with any celebration.


----------



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> They're mad at you because you're a show boating dick that plays a race card when people don't like something you do.
> 
> Here is an example of showboating taken from the same interview:
> 
> ...


I'm with ya on this one! Repped


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

HexRei said:


> The endzone dance is performed largely by black players, is what I mean.


Ah, well you are probably right, however Rashad showboats during fights as well. He has done it as far back as TUF.

It's pretty common for people to find those types of antict annoying and disrespectful, no matter who you are.

One thing the UFC and MMA in general has going for it is the respect the fighters have and the positive demeanor of most of the fighters. 
WWE antics chipps away at that I think, and it would be a shame if it became more common.


----------



## Agent Orange (Mar 19, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Yep. Regardless of what motivates it, posters here are being much harsher toward Evans for these comments than any stretch of the imagination would call for.
> 
> His comments about punching power more likely come from the psychological aspect of dealing with the mystique behind Liddell's power than it does trying to put him down.
> 
> ...


Could'nt agree more :thumbsup:. I was just gunna keep laughing at this thread but I decided to take the same stand as you do. But as for Rashad... I wish him nothing but the best of luck against Forest.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Chipper said:


> "If you think about it, it’s like this, I’m not a white dude. My fighting style, that’s not how I move and they’re mad at me because I’m black. I got soul or rhythm or whatever you want to call it, but that’s just how I get down."
> 
> I hate Rashad Evans


Hahah...laughing at the comment below the quoted statement. Yah I don't know what it is with that character. Don't really like em either. Hope he gets knocked out sooner than later.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Can't believe Rashad pulled out the race card! Its not that people don't like him because he's black its because he KTFO their favorite fighter. If I remember correctly the crowd wasn't exactly happy when Keith Jardine (who is as white as Larry Byrd) won a decision against Chuck!

Well, I still like Rashad and hope he does well when he faces Forrest!


----------



## pei-kickboxer (May 25, 2008)

lol its definally not because hes black.. but i think hes rite about what he does... i mean if he wants to dance during/b4/or after the fight, let him go for it.. if he loses he'd look like an idiot tho lol.

but overall i like him, i guessed he would win vs liddell but not that way... cant wait to see him fight forrest that should be a war.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

imrik32 said:


> Yeah, I lost all respect for him with a comment like that.


I gotta be honest, I never really cared for Rashad as a fighter. After those comments I don't care much about him as a person either. Great knockout, but...


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

It can see both sides of this. First of all i think most people are just pissed off because almost no one gave Rashad any credit then he goes in and ktf out of everyones poster boy. Ofcourse this will make people start talking shit about him. What the hell bring on the after celebrations it just makes the fighters wanna fight harder so they arent the ones getting celebrated on. I mean who cares really I would imagine its all done for fun meaning no harm in it. Just getting caught up in the moment thats all.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

What are you people talking about, he's not accusing people of being racist or hateful at all. He made a half joke about his affinity towards dancing, and you people go crazy. I'm just saying your reactions look really weird. I'm not saying you gotta like rashad, just don't dislike him for some relaxed little interview.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm black.

(lol that's how I want to open my post) and I'm going to talk about Evans pulling the race card.

No, it was not needed. But.. he's not wrong. A lot of white people really just don't understand where he is coming from.

First off, it would seem that everyone is SOOOO QUICK to jump on Rashad for every little thing he does that you don't like. Get off his back. All of this, "I've lost all respect for him because-" is just bullshit.

When he pulled the race card, I could understand why he said it. His timing was VERY bad, but even with that said, he's still right. I watch him fight, and I never think he's showboating (excluding the TUF fight) that's seriously how he moves. He wiggles a lot, kind of does a harlem shake, the infamous "Ali" shuffle, it's pretty common. I fight with similar movement.

All in all, he's still one of my favorite fighters, and although he pulled the race card at the wrong time, he's not in the wrong by any means. I don't get why people get mad when a black guy complains about being treated unfairly because of race, we don't do it because it's a cop out, most of the time it's just because it's true.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Man I honestly can't believe these comments got some people in such a lather. First off I'm not a fan of Rashad and I am a big fan of Chuck and these comments don't piss me off at all. Some people got upset because Rashad was dancing to Chuck's entrance music- are you serious?!? How/why is that even important much less disrespectful to Chuck? You gotta do something in the cage to stay loose while you are waiting for your oppponent to come out. If he had curled up and taken a power nap- then I might understand.

As for the dance afterwards- dude just won the biggest fight of his life in spectacular fashion and you don't expect any response? Irvin's "shooting" of Alexander was disrespectful not this. Plus the fact I was too busy trying to pick my jaw off the floor and find my beer that I spilled to be worried about that. As long as Rashad didn't do anything directly disrespectful to Chuck while he was lying there I really don't have any problems with it.

People got all butt-hurt over some of the stuff Rashad said in this interview- try looking at it from his perspective. The guy had been hearing for a LONG time how Chuck was just going to walk through him, Rashad's style was PERFECT for an easy KO and then Chuck would get the title shot. I, in all honestly, thought that as well. Then you had the leaked rumors that Chuck was definitely getting the next shot while completely disregarding Rashad. If you were a fighter and you had to hear months and months of people saying you had no shot and then to top it off the rumors and news about the Chuck-Forrest title fight ALL BEFORE this fight took place. You would not be pissed off over the lack of respect? C'mon that's crap.

I still don't like Rashad but the hatred some people have for the guy here is unbelievable.​


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Walker said:


> Man I honestly can't believe these comments got some people in such a lather. First off I'm not a fan of Rashad and I am a big fan of Chuck and these comments don't piss me off at all. Some people got upset because Rashad was dancing to Chuck's entrance music- are you serious?!? How/why is that even important much less disrespectful to Chuck? You gotta do something in the cage to stay loose while you are waiting for your oppponent to come out. If he had curled up and taken a power nap- then I might understand.
> 
> As for the dance afterwards- dude just won the biggest fight of his life in spectacular fashion and you don't expect any response? Irvin's "shooting" of Alexander was disrespectful not this. Plus the fact I was too busy trying to pick my jaw off the floor and find my beer that I spilled to be worried about that. As long as Rashad didn't do anything directly disrespectful to Chuck while he was lying there I really don't have any problems with it.
> 
> ...



Awesome post Walker, couldn't have said it any better myself. I also wanted to follow up that Rashad did exactly what Rampage did and that is the blue print for beating Chuck. I am a huge Iceman fan but even I can admit its time for him to hang up the gloves, or go to HW and work on a new gameplan. 

Now for Rashad/Forrest should be interesting to see Forrest kick his leg out like he did Rampage and maybe sub him if Sugar takes it to the ground.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Rated said:


> Do you also hate Jason Miller, the Diaz brothers, Gomi, etc. then? If you do, then fair enough. If not, that's a double standard.
> 
> I personally think that Rashad just like using those awkward movements to confuse his opponent. Hell, I'd be confused with what the hell he was doing!


I don't "hate" Rashad, I just want him to get KTFO and learn a little class while competing. Celebrating after the fight is fine, it's expected, but showboating during a competition is uncalled for. If a fighter is getting the better of the standup should he then tease and taunt his opponent? Rashad has skill for sure and he earned that win, I would have preferred to see him a little more humble in victory however. Just my opinion.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Warchild said:


> I don't "hate" Rashad, I just want him to get KTFO and learn a little class while competing. Celebrating after the fight is fine, it's expected, but showboating during a competition is uncalled for. If a fighter is getting the better of the standup should he then tease and taunt his opponent? Rashad has skill for sure and he earned that win, I would have preferred to see him a little more humble in victory however. Just my opinion.


When the hell did he showboat during the fight? The Ali shuffle when he was 6 feet away? His movements?

I saw NO showboating the entire fight. And if you do want to call his shuffle and his movements showboating, then why jump on just Rashad. No one jumps on Anderson, Irvin, Tito (well, yeah they do), all these fights.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I think its funny people keep bringing up Anderson, what other fighter do you know goes to the loser and bows at their feet, he did it to Franklin and Irvin. I think Henderson was such a douche before the fight he didn't do that.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> When the hell did he showboat during the fight? The Ali shuffle when he was 6 feet away? His movements?
> 
> I saw NO showboating the entire fight. And if you do want to call his shuffle and his movements showboating, then why jump on just Rashad. No one jumps on Anderson, Irvin, Tito (well, yeah they do), all these fights.


Agreed, I don't understand all of the heat that Rashad got for his in the octagon "antics."

As far as Rashad's remarks, no Rashad it's not because your black, it's because you just beat Chuck Liddell that your getting all this heat. And this is comming from a big Chuck fan who wanted to see the KO go the other way that night.

All in all though, I think he was kind of joking when he pulled the race card, if not then yeah it was a pretty dumb remark on his part.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Spoken812 said:


> t.
> that's seriously how he moves. He wiggles a lot, kind of does a harlem shake, the infamous "Ali" shuffle, it's pretty common. I fight with similar movement.


That's weird, because when we usually get mad at someone for doing something ridiculous or in bad sportsmanship its because thats how they seriously don't move.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

IcemanCometh said:


> I think its funny people keep bringing up Anderson, what other fighter do you know goes to the loser and bows at their feet, he did it to Franklin and Irvin. I think Henderson was such a douche before the fight he didn't do that.



Did you forget how the crowd treated Anderson Silva initially? They booed him every time which I could not understand since he put on entertaining fights. 

IIRC Franklin had to ask to crowd not to boo the guy after their second fight, Anderson had been champion awhile too. Even though that fight was on Rich's home turf, by then I thought Anderson deserved way more respect than he was getting. He brutalized Rich fair and square, give him his due.

Maybe that's why Anderson goes out his way to act humble and to give respect to his opponents, except for Hendo that is.  Anyways, Anderson is getting cheers and respect now from the crowd, but it wasn't always like that.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Chipper said:


> "If you think about it, it’s like this, I’m not a white dude. My fighting style, that’s not how I move and they’re mad at me because I’m black. I got soul or rhythm or whatever you want to call it, but that’s just how I get down."
> 
> I hate Rashad Evans



Since when did being black mean you have to act like a ******* idiot. Furthermore, Rampage is'nt a "white dude" and he's adored, Anderson Silva is'nt a "white dude" and he's loved and cherished by many an MMA fan black or otherwise. This whole "Sugar" facade is really grating on me. I used to be a huge Rashad fan but after a comment as ignorant and stupid as that how can I still be one. Saying the only reason why anyone could possibly dislike him is because he's black is so ******* appalling. If people don't like who you are and what you do Rashad then deal with it, don't blame it on everybody elses ficticious racial issue.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

lol he's playing the race card? what a complete idiot


has the win gotten to his head already


also when did chuck ever catch him flush on the jaw or temple? im sure he wouldn't have been saying "thats it" after his legs caved in lol

chuck's past, credit for the win, especially the way he won, but c'mon wtf is this crap about!


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Warchild said:


> I don't "hate" Rashad, I just want him to get KTFO and learn a little class while competing. Celebrating after the fight is fine, it's expected, but showboating during a competition is uncalled for. If a fighter is getting the better of the standup should he then tease and taunt his opponent? Rashad has skill for sure and he earned that win, I would have preferred to see him a little more humble in victory however. Just my opinion.


I get what you are saying here and I respect your opinion, however, I really don't see what Rashad does in his fights as a lack of class. He's got a swagger to him and personally I enjoy it. A lack of class to me would involve shoving an opponent at the end of the round or a ridiculous post-fight celebration like Lesnar did. Where's the outrage when Couture was rolling Tito and spanked him at the end of the fight (I know it's old but people still laugh about it and don't seem overly upset)?

That being said, I didn't take what Rashad said in this interview as being really terrible. I think the guy was disrespected and overlooked by 90% of the mma world and he was a little bent. I didn't find his comments about in-fight showmanship to be incorrect though, just poorly timed. Who knows, maybe it's because I have grown up with this stuff where it just doesn't bother me.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

All I know is, I laughed my $ss off when Rashad was getting down to Chucks entry song


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Shogun said:


> Did you forget how the crowd treated Anderson Silva initially? They booed him every time which I could not understand since he put on entertaining fights.
> 
> IIRC Franklin had to ask to crowd not to boo the guy after their second fight, Anderson had been champion awhile too. Even though that fight was on Rich's home turf, by then I thought Anderson deserved way more respect than he was getting. He brutalized Rich fair and square, give him his due.
> 
> Maybe that's why Anderson goes out his way to act humble and to give respect to his opponents, except for Hendo that is.  Anyways, Anderson is getting cheers and respect now from the crowd, but it wasn't always like that.



No offense dude but I think you missed my point, which is that Anderson is a super classy, humble guy, and while yes he does dance, he also shows a lot of respect after the fight by bowing at thier feet. Therefore, using him in regard to Rampage, Chuck, Rashad or any fighter is beyond me. Also, how the crowd responded to him has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

I would think that most could care less what he had done/said during the fight, but most are pissed off because he pulled the race card when it was really simple as to why all the hate. He beat a lot of peoples favorite fighter, and at his own game to boot. The fact that he's calling it racism is so retarded I don't even know where to begin. It's like I said, the only one seems to focus on his skin color is Rashad himself.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I didn't see anything wrong inside the octagon.....but thats only because he's not micced in there.

He bothers me when he speaks. That's all.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

This topic and thread is the absolute pinnacle of overreaction and poorly timed self-righteousness. 

First you have Rashad convinced that it is his post fight celebration everyone had issue with, then feeling the need to get racial politics all over the nearest microphone when he should better being a pro-athlete. 

And secondly all the people who are taking such a massive issue with what he said. What he said was lacking in tact for sure, but *people are reacting like he just called Mother Theresa a cracker*.

Everyone knows race plays a part in a fighter's popularity and how they are received by a crowd of fans, it's just one of those things you're never supposed to bring up, right?

Maybe your opinion of the man changes negatively. That's fine.
Maybe he should have just kept it to himself. Probably. 
Maybe we should take a few deep breaths and calm down. Definitely.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

You know, I clicked on the link to the source and skimmed the whole thing and the interviewer totally baited Rashad.

"I got a couple of phone calls afterwards with people saying they didn't like the way you celebrated ... I think a lot of it may be carryover from TUF and I'll keep it real, I think some of it is the fact that you're black."

Rashad does boast quite a bit but I think he has the right to considering a ton of people were counting him out. Meh, I can't blame the guy.


----------



## Dana White (Mar 12, 2007)

ezcw said:


> Everyone knows race plays a part in a fighter's popularity and how they are received by a crowd of fans, .


Dude, you are sooooo wrong. :confused03:

The only people (so it seems) to have an issue with skin color, are black and to play the over-used race card is just dumb. :thumbsdown:

Dana White is such a cool name.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Dana White said:


> Dude, you are sooooo wrong. :confused03:
> 
> The only people (so it seems) to have an issue with skin color, are black.
> :thumbsdown:


Do I... wait.. did he really say that? Did he say that black people are the only people that have problems with race, then refer to Rashad as a primate (monkey).

That actually made me laugh. Dana ******* White you made me laugh.

Not plz ban him?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

technically, humans are also primates. but i also saw his ninja edit and to be honest i wouldn't be surprised if he meant it in a less-than-scientific and more pejorative manner.


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't care about Rashad's pre-fight comments, nipple tweaks, perceived show boating, or screaming wife. Keep knocking people out, skip the lay and pray, and participate in entertaining fights. I'm probably never going to hang out with Rashad so who cares if he's a kook or not. His job is to fight not do interviews.


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

"If you think about it, it’s like this, I’m not a white dude. My fighting style, that’s not how I move and they’re mad at me because I’m black. I got soul or rhythm or whatever you want to call it, but that’s just how I get down." Rashaad Evans


Now if you dont like Rashaad Evans your a racist??
Now he is a victam of some kind?

People dont like him for a number of reasons, not just because of his dancing or his so called soul. I dislike like him for his 12 fights of lay+gay tactics.

Guys an idiot!!!! Go Forresst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

Rashad's got one of the shitt!est personalities in MMA. :thumbsdown:

That said, when he knocks people out, however rare, it's a thing of absolute beauty. :thumb02:


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

I love the reverse racism bit. Nice touch Rashad. I thought his KO was great. I thought his celebration wasn't over the line. I think his comments are disgusting. To hell with Rashad.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

> Rashad Evans: "There... 09-15-2008 10:28 PM Drop the "that being said" stuff. You are a stupid piece of monkey shit.


I didn't realize saying "that being said" was so offensive to whoever negged me.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

AK-Bronco said:


> I don't care about Rashad's pre-fight comments, nipple tweaks, perceived show boating, or screaming wife. Keep knocking people out, skip the lay and pray, and participate in entertaining fights. I'm probably never going to hang out with Rashad so who cares if he's a kook or not. His job is to fight not do interviews.


Well said! 

Seriously, Rashad maybe having a little "black man's paranoia" and some people may not like it, but come on! Cut him some slack will ya? Do you just have to care super much about everything a fighter says outside the octagon? Can't you just stat that you think what he says is wrong or silly or even dumb and then just move on? 

Plus, as I quoted from Bronco here, for me to like him as a fighter he really just has to f#€%ing fight.


----------



## y19mike77 (Oct 15, 2006)

Chipper said:


> "If you think about it, it’s like this, I’m not a white dude. My fighting style, that’s not how I move and they’re mad at me because I’m black. I got soul or rhythm or whatever you want to call it, but that’s just how I get down."
> 
> I hate Rashad Evans


Yup. I used to be a big Evans fan. Now I hate him and I hope he gets knocked out.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Where'stheCrow? said:


> I get what you are saying here and I respect your opinion, however, I really don't see what Rashad does in his fights as a lack of class. He's got a swagger to him and personally I enjoy it. A lack of class to me would involve shoving an opponent at the end of the round or a ridiculous post-fight celebration like Lesnar did. Where's the outrage when Couture was rolling Tito and spanked him at the end of the fight (I know it's old but people still laugh about it and don't seem overly upset)?


VERY valid point, well put and mature reply, and for the most part I agree and rep you for that. I don't feel Randy should be doing things like that either. I think I just want to see Rashad get KTFO because he's undefeated and want him to be humbled. Maybe it's because he fought a legend in the sport and should show a little more respect. Maybe there should be a fine put in place like in other sports for unsportsman like behavior, who knows. Anyways, great reply.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> When the hell did he showboat during the fight? The Ali shuffle when he was 6 feet away? His movements?
> 
> I saw NO showboating the entire fight. And if you do want to call his shuffle and his movements showboating, then why jump on just Rashad. No one jumps on Anderson, Irvin, Tito (well, yeah they do), all these fights.


Well, since this thread was about Rashad, let's stay on topic. You want my opinion on the other fighters mentioned, If/when they do the same, they are in the wrong also, but start another thread for them. I already stated, it may be just a personal thing because I don't find it quite as irritating when anyone else does it, i.e. A Silva, Alexander, Tito, mainly it's just with Rashad that I have an issue.


----------

